# How to unblock Iphone 4s??????



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

I got give iphone 4s and everything is working on it(wifi/menu/camera etc) except it says no service so cant make calls.

Got my brother to do one of those checks and it says never reported lost or anything.

But Im assuming its been blocked by o2?? Phone could be stroked I don't know.

Any of you boys know a way I can get this thing going???

ANYBODY WORK FOR O2?

Cheers


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Unlock = easy

Unblock = highly illegal, need to find a real dodgy shop to do this.

If you're tech savvy take the rear panel off and check the antenna hasn't become disconnected from the socket, this can lead to no service issues.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

You need to get a code - most markets will have a scally running a stall who can do this. I think O2 isn't too dear but tmobile is painful.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

if it's barred it won't work on any uk.network.

it will work outside of the uk.

the only way to get in working is get it unbarred, or change imei. don't know how easy it is on iPhone and is illegal.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

MrM said:


> You need to get a code - most markets will have a scally running a stall who can do this. I think O2 isn't too dear but tmobile is painful.


= unlocking


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

ulster_timbo said:


> I got give iphone 4s and everything is working on it(wifi/menu/camera etc) except it says no service so cant make calls.
> 
> Got my brother to do one of those checks and it says never reported lost or anything.
> 
> ...


Where in ulster are you? I've used a guy in the in shops (belfast hipark)


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> = unlocking


I'm guessing it just needs unlocking - if its blocked then its pretty much screwed


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Careful plugging it in my mate did this on his and completely blocked it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

To be fair if it is blocked, im sure it shows up as 'barred' not 'no service'. Have you registered the sim? Normally have to plug it into iTunes and register the sim card before it works don't you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

If its blocked, you need some dodgy sod to give it a new IMEI .

Then the network can't block it at all as it won't be registered with any of them 

Illegal but some dodgy cùnt out there will do it!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> If its blocked, you need some dodgy sod to give it a new IMEI .
> 
> Then the network can't block it at all as it won't be registered with any of them
> 
> Illegal but some dodgy cùnt out there will do it!!


Theres a dodgy Asian fella in leeds who would sell you a kidney if you offered him a good price, should have no problem unblocking a phone :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Theres a dodgy Asian fella in leeds who would sell you a kidney if you offered him a good price, should have no problem unblocking a phone :lol:


Pmsl, plenty of them will do it 

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_7362296_change-imei-code-iphone.html

Or do it yourself :lol:

I like the warnings at the bottom


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, plenty of them will do it
> 
> http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_7362296_change-imei-code-iphone.html
> 
> ...


Could you buy a cheap ass 5 quid nokia and use its IMEI? that way you have 'paid' for that IMEI and no one will ever report it as being duplicated?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

what network was the phone on before you brought it?

it may be the fact the phone does not take o2 sim cards.

sounds like it just needs unlocking.


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> To be fair if it is blocked, im sure it shows up as 'barred' not 'no service'. Have you registered the sim? Normally have to plug it into iTunes and register the sim card before it works don't you?


I havn't tried connecting to itunes.

Tell me this, If it is stroked and I plug it into my itunes.....will that not set off the alarm bells with whoever and flag my details up??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ulster_timbo said:


> I havn't tried connecting to itunes.
> 
> Tell me this, If it is stroked and I plug it into my itunes.....will that not set off the alarm bells with whoever and flag my details up??


Does 'stroked' mean stolen? :lol: help me out here!

If it hasn't been reported lost/stolen its unlikely it is stolen tbh mate. Try a few simcards in see if its just locked rather than blocked. Orange, Vodafone, o2 and 3 are the only options it could be tbh.


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Does 'stroked' mean stolen? :lol: help me out here!
> 
> If it hasn't been reported lost/stolen its unlikely it is stolen tbh mate. Try a few simcards in see if its just locked rather than blocked. Orange, Vodafone, o2 and 3 are the only options it could be tbh.


aye means stole mate. tried itunes nothing happened. still says no service. ragin

if theres any wizkids on here from N.I. can sort it pm me and il keep u right.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Edit - see above post


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.iservicesni.co.uk/ - based nr duncrue Industrial estate

I used these guys a while back ( but get a quote first ) some providers are very dear.


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

MrM said:


> http://www.iservicesni.co.uk/ - based nr duncrue Industrial estate
> 
> I used these guys a while back ( but get a quote first ) some providers are very dear.


and was your phone blocked? or just network locked?? Because the boy give me this phone said it was o2 so I doubt it was on a different network??


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

ulster_timbo said:


> and was your phone blocked? or just network locked?? Because the boy give me this phone said it was o2 so I doubt it was on a different network??


Mine was locked to vodaphone but I needed it to work on O2 - £30 sorted it.

It can't hurt to ask them, there's prob a way round most things.


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

MrM said:


> Mine was locked to vodaphone but I needed it to work on O2 - £30 sorted it.
> 
> It can't hurt to ask them, there's prob a way round most things.


aye cheers mate, il have to ask about. Just checked the report I got online, it says its never been reported lost or stole, BUT it has been blocked by one or more providers.

So don't know If Il get it going or not.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ulster_timbo said:


> aye cheers mate, il have to ask about. Just checked the report I got online, it says its never been reported lost or stole, BUT it has been blocked by one or more providers.
> 
> So don't know If Il get it going or not.


Probably a contract phone that someone has not paid the contract for.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smash it into your face and see if it knocks any sense in to you you thieving ****.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I usually find drain rods help to unblock things.


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Smash it into your face and see if it knocks any sense in to you you thieving ****.


be better knock some sense out of you fukcin internet warrior

[email protected]


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Probably a contract phone that someone has not paid the contract for.


rang o2 thats what it was mate. nothing I can do about it either. sell it on gumtree for parts

cheers anyway


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ulster_timbo said:


> be better knock some sense out of you fukcin internet warrior
> 
> [email protected]


 

rather be an internet warrior than a thief


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> rather be an internet warrior than a thief


Aye mr morse thats why Im asking about it on a public forum. Keep the noise down you fukcing Mong!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Thought as much mate. Can still be made to work but as I said it's illegal as fvck.

Also you are currently handling stolen goods... :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ulster_timbo said:


> Aye mr morse thats why Im asking about it on a public forum. Keep the noise down you fukcing Mong!!!


so what is it then? it blocked because its stolen. you're handling stolen goods knowingly as pointed out above. if it wasnt you it makes you just as bad as the thief who stole it from someone.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Thought as much mate. Can still be made to work but as I said it's illegal as fvck.
> 
> Also you are currently handling stolen goods... :lol:


no mate, this is erm, something else.


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> no mate, this is erm, something else.


Away and puke someone else you little girl.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ulster_timbo said:


> Away and puke someone else you little girl.


bored of you anyway pal. good luck sorting your stolen phone.


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> bored of you anyway pal. good luck sorting your stolen phone.


Goin on gumtree get £30 quid for it you wee Jesse!!!!! Ni nite pet


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

No service on the phone means the IMEI number is barred from making a connection with cell towers to call out. Which ultimately means the phone is blacklisted/reported stolen.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sell it on to an African/Asian "exporter"...shouldn't be hard to find in the cities...though i think now if its barred then it wont work in any country....


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Sell it on to an African/Asian "exporter"...shouldn't be hard to find in the cities...though i think now if its barred then it wont work in any country....


Its only broke in the uk


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Sold it to phone shop for £80, he said they will shift it overseas.

Cheers anyway boys


----------

